# Bean-Daten in JSF-JSP finden



## Verena22 (5. Feb 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich versuche gerade Fehlerbewältigung zu betreiben. Dazu möchte ich gerade meine Beans finden, die ich in der faces-config bekannt gemacht habe und von denen ich in der JSP mir Daten holen möchte. Bisher konnte ich die Daten jedoch nirgendwo beim Debuggen finden und wollte fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, wo ich die Beans finden kann. Irgendwo unter request oder session oder application oder so?

Grüße
Verena


----------



## Terminator (5. Feb 2007)

> die ich in der faces-config bekannt gemacht habe ...
> ... Irgendwo unter request oder session oder application oder so?

Hallo?!
DU hast Sie doch selbst bekannt gemacht!
Dann must DU doch wissen wo sie sind!


----------



## HLX (5. Feb 2007)

Hallo Verena,

alle Informationen über deine Anwendung findest du im FacesContext:


```
javax.faces.context.FacesContext fc = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance(); 

javax.faces.application.Application app = fc.getApplication();
```

java.sun.com/javaee/javaserverfaces/1.0/docs/api/javax/faces/context/FacesContext.html


----------



## Verena22 (5. Feb 2007)

Danke HLX! So langsam komme ich auf die Spur dessen, was ich suche.


----------

